# Engine shakes while idling and rough acceleration (Is this normal?)



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

With such low mileage for its age I wonder if you should not change the fuel filter and maybe run some injector cleaner through it. Could just be plugged up from old gas sitting in it, if it was not being driven often by the previous owner. Its a cheap fix to start with if you do not have any check engine light.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome to CT.

Change the spark plugs to NGK BKR7EIX (the iridium ones) and run 89 or 93 octane fuel in it. Jerky acceleration should go away completely; jerky shifts may still remain as it was a common complaint with 2011 model Cruzen.

Massive thread on it here, but basically, the stock spark plugs are long-life, low-performance plugs.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/21850-hesitation-gone-32.html


----------



## Mortius (Jul 16, 2021)

missvicki04 said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum, Chevrolet Cruze's and cars in general.
> 
> I just recently purchased a used 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT from my local Chevrolet dealership. It only has 15k on it and it had been very lightly used by an older gentleman prior to myself purchasing it. Anyways I have not had much experience with the Cruze's other than a 2014 Cruze that I had rented prior to purchasing my own that was very gentle and smooth when accelerating and decelerating, while stopped, stopping or speeding up while driving.
> 
> ...


 I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze Lt,1.4l turbo, with a standard transmission, and had a bad shake. Took it to the dealer, and there were rocks from driving on gravel roads jammed into my center bottom transmission/motor mount. The engine and mounts seem very prone to vibration. The bottom mount appears to have been designed with a slot to allow play, and the rocks get wedged in.

Funny that a lot of people have vibration issues, and not many people talk about gravel or debris in the mounts causing it. The dealership was great and they knew right away what the problem was, so it must be common enough. 

If you don’t have a check engine light on, and your dash is shaking, check all your motor mounts, the vibration was very noticeable, I thought I had major engine problems…

Have a nice day.


----------

